# Puppy Mill CLosed...100 GR's need help



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

There is a grant rescues can apply for if they are considering taking in these Goldens. Do you have that info? We had a list, but I don't know if we posted it here. It was started by Phoebe's Mom.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a list of organizations who can help owners that cannot afford vet 
care. A couple are for rescue organizations and homeless pets. Please 
forward this list to anyone you think it might help.

American Animal Hospital Association
http://www.aahahelp ingpets.org/ home/
"The heartbreak happens all too often ? a pet owner is unable to
afford treatment and their sick or injured companion animal pays the
price. If the owner is elderly, disabled or on a fixed income, the
cost of care may be too much of a stretch for their pocketbook.
Perhaps they have been victimized by crime, property loss or a job
layoff and are experiencing a temporary financial hardship ? making it
too difficult to afford pet care. And some animals, brought to clinics
by Good Samaritans, don't have an owner to pay for treatment. Whatever
the situation, the fact remains the same: When sick or injured animals
are unable to receive veterinary care, they suffer. Through the AAHA
Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured
pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is
experiencing financial hardship."

Angels 4 Animals
www.Angels4Animals. org
Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner
Voice Community Services, has a mission to serve as the guardian
angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult
financial situations. At Angels4Animals we believe that animal owners
should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Our
work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across
the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as
possible. Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment
to those pets and pet owners in need."

Care Credit
www.carecredit. com
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care.
"CareCredit, the leader in patient/client financing, has helped more
than 3 million patients/clients get the treatment or procedures they
needed and wanted. With a comprehensive range of plan options, for
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every
budget."

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance (FVEAP)
http://www.fveap. org/sys-tmpl/ door/
"The NEED &The HELP: Seniors, People with disabilities, People who
have lost their job, Good Samaritans who rescue a cat or kitten - any
of these folks may need financial assistance to save a beloved
companion."

The Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program is a nonprofit 501
(c)(3) organization that provides financial assistance to cat and
kitten guardians who are unable to afford veterinary services to save
their companions when life-threatening illness or injury strikes.

Help-A-Pet
http://www.help- a-pet.org/ home.html
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the
working poor. For lonely seniors, physically/mentally challenged
individuals and children of working parents, pets represent much more
than a diversion."

IMOM
http://www.imom. org
"Mission Statement:
Helping people help pets. To better the lives of sick, injured and
abused companion animals. We are dedicated to insure that no
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker
is financially challenged."

The Pet Fund
http://thepetfund. com/
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need
urgent veterinary care. Often animals are put down or suffer
needlessly because their owners cannot afford expensive surgery or
emergency vet visits. Companion animal owners must often make the
difficult decision to put an animal down or neglect urgent medical
needs because of the costs involved. The purpose of the Pet Fund is
to work towards a future where decisions about companion animal
medical care need never be made on the basis of cost."

United Animal Nations
http://www.uan. org/lifeline/ index.html
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care."

UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills
http://www.petlover sonline.co. uk/financial. htm
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the
day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a
cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take
it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford
it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately
we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there
are a few charities who may be able to help."

Other Groups Who are Breed or Injury Specific:

Corgi Aid
http://www.corgiaid .org/

Dachshunds Needing IVDD surgery
http://members. rushmore. com/~dds/ applyforhelp. htm
<http://members. rushmore. com/%7Edds/ applyforhelp. htm>

HandicappedPets. com
http://www.handicap pedpets.com/ Articles/ help/
"From time to time, HandicappedPets. com recognizes a caretaker of
handicapped pets that need some special attention, and a little extra
help. There are those who are so selflessly dedicated to their animal
families that they give up a little more than they can afford."

Labrador Lifeline
http://www.labrador lifeline. org/success/ 2005-abbey. htm

LabMed: Rx For Rescued Labs
http://www.labmed. org/aid_main. html



Please Help Curb The Pet Overpopulation Crisis.
Spay or Neuter Your Pets. Don't Shop - Adopt!
Animal Abuse - The Ultimate Act of Cowardice.
CHECK OUT MY RESCUED FURKIDS....
http://www.geocitie s.com/pawsgalore /Furkids. html?99229593678 0

Please Help Educate The Public About Puppy Mills.
http://groups. yahoo.com/ group/Puppy_ Mill_Fighters

http://www.nysave.org/
http://www.pawssf.org/
http://www.ashleyfund.org/

http://www.westiemed.org/
http://www.doberman911.org/

I don't see the grant in this listing. Grrrr......Sorry.
Types of Grants


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Lisa,
> 
> There is a grant rescues can apply for if they are considering taking in these Goldens. Do you have that info? We had a list, but I don't know if we posted it here. It was started by Phoebe's Mom.


The NRC is going to offer all the support it can and I am sure RAGoM will be applying for as many grants as they can. Unfortunately with that number of dogs, private donations are still going to be so very needed. I cannot even fathom having that many dogs come into rescue at once! We have about 30 dogs right now and I thought THAT was a lot!!! Piece of cake compared to what RAGoM is dealing with!!! Sure puts things into perspective!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

I took this a bit off topic. This is important if people want to help out.

To adopt one of the golden retrievers, visit www.ragom.org to fill out an application. The Web site also includes profiles of the dogs. Donations can be sent to Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota, Attention: Puppy Mill Rescue Fund, P.O. Box 5567, Hopkins, MN 55343.

Thank you for posting this Lisa!


----------



## DevonTT (Aug 5, 2006)

Thought you might be interested to see how these dogs are doing--a little over a year since they were rescued from the puppy mill. 18 of the 83 dogs came to a reunion party this past weekend:

ND Puppy Mill Reunion

​


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update! All those photos of happy Goldens being loved just brings me to tears.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those dogs must think they are in heaven!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is a beautiful sight!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Now that was worth seeing for sure!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Excellent work. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, what a great sight!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW  they look fantastic, and so happy


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Thank you so much for the update! All those photos of happy Goldens being loved just brings me to tears.


 
Same here....Goosebumps when I opened the Link....How AWESOME!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful. What rescue is all about.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a great update!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome!! I just wished I lived closer.


----------

